# can I put CPO in pea puffer tank?



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Even though I love my 2 pea puffers and understand that they are best to keep in one species tank, I want to add something in my 12g tank. I tried ottos but that did not work( I had to move them in my 90G). I'm thinking a CPO..

do you think I can add a CPO? I googled it but no clear answer...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I wouldn't add any invertebrates. It'll be an expensive snack, and if you're getting it for free, it'll be a waste of time.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

yeah... that's what I thought as well.. thanks effox!


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

you and i are so much alike, i want cpo's too, lol.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

yeah tazzy toon!  even though i knew what the answer is going to be, i had to ask and hope for the best lol


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I had two CPO's, but I didn't have any luck with them. Although I was a newbie to aquaria when I got them, so the parameters were probably way off to begin with.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

it would be becon sign for pea puffers.. lol


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, they wouldn't be able to eat them until they died from wounds, but even the pea puffers have strong jaws.

I wouldn't risk it if you intend on having them long term. They're really cool though. My community tank left them alone, but they'd swipe at any fish that came near them like they'd take them on.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

well.. i better start concentrating on the fifth tank project( chantal's dwarf cichlid tank) which will start tomorrow. the best(?) part is my wife does not know it yet.. lol


----------

